# Drain TDS from boiler in MaraX?



## pandabear (Feb 12, 2014)

Is this the same procedure as on the normal Mara? My old one drained out 400ml from the hot water tap before cutting out, the MaraX goes up towards 800ml+ and that's a lot of water to be draining out each week.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@pandabear You don't need to be doing it weekly unless your input water is quite high in TDS, if you are using something like an Osmio Zero, you might have to do it every few months. Obviously, depends on how much steaming your doing....but for normal home amounts....


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> @pandabear You don't need to be doing it weekly unless your input water is quite high in TDS, if you are using something like an Osmio Zero, you might have to do it every few months. Obviously, depends on how much steaming your doing....but for normal home amounts....


 I drain the boiler together with chemical backflush, once every 5-6 weeks. TDS with Tesco Ashbeck goes from a base of ~80 to ~100-135 in that time (steaming once or twice a day). I don't know if this is often enough, but this is what I have been doing so far.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Doram said:


> I drain the boiler together with chemical backflush, once every 5-6 weeks. TDS with Tesco Ashbeck goes from a base of ~80 to ~100-135 in that time (steaming once or twice a day). I don't know if this is often enough, but this is what I have been doing so far.


 TDS will reduce as scale deposits on the inside of the boiler. It'll rise quickly in the early days and then when scale starts to deposit the only remaining TDS increase will be from things like sodium and other things that won't come out of the water as solids. If you regularly test the water and find the point when the rate of TDS increase drops off that will be because of scaling. In theory anyway. Another method would be to use a GH/KH drop kit to keep track of hardness and alkalinity with a small sample every few days.


----------

